# A Christian Philosophy of Writing



## amishrockstar (Sep 25, 2009)

There are a lot of philosophies on language and writing out there. I'm a budding English teacher and I've received much of my education from the hands of unbelievers and their ideas of how language, education, and writing ought to be done. 

For the Christian, who starts with the presupposition that God exists and that language (communication) is a gift and a reflection of Trinitarian communication, what can be said about a Christian approach to writing? 

How ought a Christian's worldview influence the way he/she writes? What challenge (on a presuppositional level) can a Christian pose to the unbelieving writer and linguist? 

In other words, if a person rejects the Trinitarian concept of communication, and mankind's imperfect reflection of that communication, are they --the unbelievers-- able to live out their careers and lives as writers consistently (as Schaeffer might put it)?

Any thoughts?


----------



## JennyG (Sep 25, 2009)

> How ought a Christian's worldview influence the way he/she writes?


It seems plain that the difference in Christian writing ought to be total and all the way down, but on a practival level.....
it's a question that vitally interests me too, but I don't know the answer.
Bring on the replies!!!


----------



## JTB (Sep 25, 2009)

Read Augustine's dialogue, On The Teacher.

He provides the beginnings of a theory of language and an epistemology to support it.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a good question which I haven't explored thoroughly. It does, however, bring to mind a discussion I heard years ago when Cal Thomas interviewed a Christian writer who had completed a lengthy novel which she said was written in early 19th century style. She explained that since the mid-19th century writers for the most part have ceased to write novels dealing with the reality of human nature and sin. Authors do not deal with the consequences of sin or even take much time to explore what sin does in the immediate life of the character. Characters are shallow and act out based on circumstances rather than there true nature. In short, modern and post-modern books are relativistic, amoral and shallow. 

The author made a good point which in my mind is relevant to this discussion. As Christian writer, whatever we write should always be quietly turning the minds of our readers towards the Lord, our Creator. This goes from everything to children's stories, to technical writing, to theology and everything in between. While we don't have to necessarily mention God in everything we write, we should reject ideas that do not line up with Scripture and reinforce thoughts and ideas that affirm truth and Scripture.


----------

